# sick feeling?



## SeaRay190 (Apr 25, 2003)

Does anyone get a sickly feeling when having anxiety? I feel very sick kind of like a flu sort of and have bad nausea. It lasts days.. does anyone feel like this?thankyou


----------



## KRAPPY (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, anxiety causes me digestive pain, especially before a social event where I have to eat. I dread going to restaurants where I feel confined to eat while my GI tract is in a knot. Meditation or autogenic training sometimes helps.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

definitely. i get tummy ache and feel like im about to throw up. ive suffered from this since i was about 4 yrs old.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes. As a user, I recommend the hypnotherapy as well as CBT to help counteract anxiety and the upset tummy it can cause.Try these links for more info: http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Hope this helps,Evie


----------

